# Father daughter morel hunting trip



## Mathew S. (Apr 26, 2020)

So I took my three year old daughter on her first hunting trip, and it was such a success. She kept close attention to where I was standing and where i was looking, she found and cut her own morels, and made it back home in one piece after a couple mile hike. She learned the difference between a false morel and a fire morel pretty quick. The devils club is really starting to grow and the grass is getting longer on the cliffside, so we probably have until the end of this week before it gets too overgrown. 

I hope all of you are having a great time out there hunting. 
*we found a little over a gallon*


----------

